# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Kickstarter #26: Hardware Developments #3 - PP28 & Snapfit

## Eddie

*Project Update #26: Hardware Developments #3 - PP28 & Snapfit*

Posted by Rinnovated Design ♥ Like

*Hey Backers!*

Exciting things have been happening in many areas of the project, but today we’re talking hardware… Back in PP27 we were using glue to hold every piece of the printer together. This made for a very difficult and lengthy assembly process. On top of that, you could easily make the mistake of gluing a piece in the wrong place! We’re happy to announce that in PP28, we’ve rid much of the need for glue in the assembly process with the introduction of Snapfit! The large majority of the printer parts now snap into place making for a much swifter assembly process with less room for error.
For a more detailed look into PP28’s Snapfit feature, check out this video of Rylan & Erik describing the design process and other improvements that were made in PP28:


*Some Videos From The Beta Testers!*

PP28 was shipped to the 1st tier of Beta Testers, and we’re very pleased with the feedback we’ve received from them thus far. If you’d like to see what they’ve been up to, some of them have made a few videos! Check them out:
*Un-boxing of the Peachy Printer Beta Version PP28
*


*Peachy Printer Assembly Tutorial* - This shows the whole assembly process!


*Calibrated Peachy Printer Demo*


*Peachy Printer Drip Feed Demo*
http://youtu.be/_TZMLl6zLyY
We’d also like to share our current version of the build instructions. We’d love to hear your thoughts and feedback in the comments section!
http://instructions.peachyprinter.com/
Just for fun, we’ve posted the build instructions for PP27 so you folks can see just how much the printer has changed since the last hardware update!
http://instructions.peachyprinter.com/pp27
As we mentioned above, we’ve been receiving lots of valuable feedback from the 1st tier Betas on the packaging, the instructions, and the design. We look forward to sharing more of the developments with you, and we can’t wait to see the first print done by one of our backers!
Until next time,
*The Peachy Printer Team.*

----------


## ijmok

Looking Amazing, 

Many thanks to the Team and Tier 1 Beta Testers, clearly much work has and is going on, looking forward to seeing some more prints!

Rob

----------


## Anuvin

Cool, our videos are public. If anyone has questions, I will be happy to answer.

----------

